# معلومات عن مصنع حمض السلفونيك Labsa



## بلدي (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأعضاء الأعزاء ، أرجوا ممن لديه خبرة عن صناعة حمض السلفونيك Labsa أن يفيدني بمعلومات لطريقة التصنيع.
ضروري جداً


----------



## Gladiator2006 (16 أبريل 2007)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## بلدي (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً ، سأتصل بك بالتلفون.

م. وسام


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو الافاده فى نفس الموضوع وارجو الرد من خلال الملتقى وشكرا


----------



## مصعب زقزوق (15 فبراير 2009)

ارجو المساعده بشده 
اريد اى معلومات عن صناعة بيتومين العزل


----------



## mohammad_che (29 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن الحصول علي حمض السلفونيك عن طريق تفاعل بين البنزين وحمض الكبريتيك بتركيز 98

تقبل مروري
http://www.arab-eng.org/wiki/file:benzenesulfonation.png


----------

